# African tiger centipede



## Pociemon (Nov 26, 2007)

I have just bought a veery cheap african tiger centipede. Is there anybody who can tell me these things?

The correct scientific name?
It temperement?
how poisonois is it?
How much humidity does it require?

I cant find much on google about it.

Thomas


----------



## bliss (Nov 26, 2007)

a pic would help greatly


----------



## ahas (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, picture please.


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 26, 2007)

bliss said:


> a pic would help greatly








this is a picture i have borrowed from another site. But it is the same, i cant see any differences. I have just made a home for it and i dont want to disturb her right now, it is not so nice;-(


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 26, 2007)

lucky me;-) It just came out. i hope the pics are good. give me 5 min pls.

here it is;


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 26, 2007)

sorry it was the best i could get. I had to take quickly when it went for a quick stroll


----------



## Scolopendra (Nov 26, 2007)

polymorpha? cingulata?


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 27, 2007)

i can't see pics at work but if it is the same African tiger i have gotten before it should be Scolopendra morsitans

i had a blackhead that bit me and it SUCKED!  almost as painful as a S. subspinipes subspinipes bite


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 28, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> i can't see pics at work but if it is the same African tiger i have gotten before it should be Scolopendra morsitans
> 
> i had a blackhead that bit me and it SUCKED!  almost as painful as a S. subspinipes subspinipes bite


I just got confirmation, and it is a Polymorpha, so i hope it is not as bad as morsitans;-) But i dont think it matters because i dont plan on handling it;-)


----------



## Harrod (Nov 28, 2007)

I thought S. polymorpha was a U.S. species not an African species. Is this correct?


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont have a clue;( I am tottally new to centipedes, and try to learn new stuff about them. I just got it as a gift. I dont really like centipedes, i think they are seriosly ugly and uninteresting. I keep T´s as my primary thing. But i have one now, so i want to see and learn more about these ugly beasts instead of just selling it. Maybe i can get interested along the way...who knows!!!

But in the meantime i want it to have a good home here, thus the reason why i ask how to keep it

And i would guess it is anybodys guess wich species it is. The guy i bought it from still insists it is from Africa, so if one would ask me if i am confused, then he/she is right;-/


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 28, 2007)

Why worry and bother yourself.  They are ugly.  You should just send it to me.


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 29, 2007)

Thomas said:


> this is a picture i have borrowed from another site. But it is the same, i cant see any differences. I have just made a home for it and i dont want to disturb her right now, it is not so nice;-(


the problem with borrowing pictures is that they might look exactly the same to *you* but look totally different to someone who is more experienced with centipedes


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 29, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> the problem with borrowing pictures is that they might look exactly the same to *you* but look totally different to someone who is more experienced with centipedes



Yes you a right! 

But for now i keep it. And i follow the link you gave me. So maybe in time it will be less ugly and more attractive...;-) I hope so


----------



## Scolopendra (Nov 29, 2007)

horrifyingly ugly. and they'll make you impotent. send it to me...


----------

